# Predatory Mites/ Isopods



## Gsc (Jul 2, 2005)

I just orederd a colony of Predatory Mites (_Hypoaspis miles_) to counter a small mite problem I just found within a trapdoor spider's cage.  I was going to also add the mites to my Orange Isopod colonies ...they are kept in leaf litter, and although it was microwaved for a long time, lots of "other' things have bloomed.  

QUESTION:  Will the predatory mites harm my Isopod (Orange _Porcellio_ sp.) colonies (ie young isopods or eggs)?

To keep my Predatory mite colony going I have an endless access to leaf litter for weekely feedings.  Hopefully I'll be able to offer smaller starter colonies to other Buwards (bug warders) at a much reduced price... I hated having to spend $52 to get a group of pred mites shipped to me...but in the long run it'll be worth it.

I mainly keep Brachypelmas and Aphonopelmas, so I don't have any problems in my Tarantula cages with the mites!


----------



## Wade (Jul 3, 2005)

Gsc said:
			
		

> .  Hopefully I'll be able to offer smaller starter colonies to other Buwards (bug warders) at a much reduced price...


Buwards, eh? You must have been a suscriber to Mascarino's "Invertebrata" mag.

Have you got a plan on how you'll keep the predatories going? In the absence of a continious supply of prey they'll die out. Are you planning on rearing some other mite as food? They also eat some types of fly eggs (fungus gnats are what they're sold to control).

Not sure if they'd harm the isopods, but my guess is that they wouldn't as the eggs and young isopods are carried in a brood pouch and not just left in the soil.

Wade


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jul 3, 2005)

I have H.miles in with my tiny pillbug variety and there is no conflict in who eats who going  on as far as I can see. If anything the pillbugs are eating the mites.


----------



## Gsc (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank y'all for the answers!  Yes Wade...I live around alot of woods...I was planninf on keeping a tupperware container in the garage with leaf litter (unsteralized) from the surrounding woodlands... I'll toss in a few dead crickets/roaches every so often.  

Inside the house I'm going to keep multiple colonies of the predatory mites... Once every week or so I'll add a handful of the "fresh/mite filled" leaflitter to the pred. mites.  Hopefully this should work.

And yes, I am/was a Mascarino fan...the invertebrata mags were the best.  I used to buy alot of inverts from him.  HE SOLD SMALL CULTURES OF PREDATORY MITES... I'm gonna try to follow in his footsteps and offer them also!

I'll keep you guys updated on my progress!


----------



## Wade (Jul 5, 2005)

I've often wondered if it would be possible to rear grain mites in a container of moist soil and throwing in a handful of oatmeal every now and then. Food for predatories!

Wade


----------



## JonPaul (Aug 23, 2005)

*Predatory mites*

I don't have experience with mites, but I have tried to educate myself on them (Just in case). I found a bit of info here:
hypoaspis 

You can also oder them there.
Here is what they say about feeding them:
"Each Hypoaspis mite will consume 1-5 prey or eggs per day. They survive by feeding on algae and/or plant debris when insects aren't available. Their entire life cycle is 7-11 days. "
And about pet mites:
"Hypoaspis can also be effective at ridding pet tarantulas, lizards and snakes of pest mites. Use a few tablespoons per habitat every few days, as needed. Lighter dosages serve as a preventative, higher dosages as a curative. "


    Hope it helps.


----------

